
'Blue Whale’ suicide game linked to 130 teen deaths makes its way to UK - sjcsjc
http://metro.co.uk/2017/04/22/blue-whale-suicide-game-linked-to-130-teen-deaths-makes-its-way-to-uk-6590737/
======
sjcsjc
Just received a warning about this from my daughter's school.

See also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Whale_(game)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Whale_\(game\))

From wikipedia: "The game involves a series of duties given by the
administrators that players must complete, usually one per day, some of which
involve self-mutilation. Some tasks can be given in advance, others can be
passed on by the administrators on the day, the last task being suicide. It is
believed that the first case of suicide related to the game occurred in 2015
in Russia."

EDIT: Also from wikipedia: "While the phenomenon is real, some publications
have exaggerated its scope, leading to a moral panic"

~~~
gus_massa
This looks like a mix of some real suicides with a fake urban myth. It's
similar to the burundanga stories or the LSD tattoos stories, but in this case
they mix some sad cases to make it more credible.

These stories used to circulate as email chains, until some school or police
department take it seriously and make some official warnings.

[http://www.snopes.com/blue-whale-game-suicides-
russia/](http://www.snopes.com/blue-whale-game-suicides-russia/)

[http://www.snopes.com/crime/warnings/burundanga.asp](http://www.snopes.com/crime/warnings/burundanga.asp)

[http://www.snopes.com/horrors/drugs/bluestar.asp](http://www.snopes.com/horrors/drugs/bluestar.asp)

------
rfz
Maybe I'm just jaded, but are 15-16 year olds really not cognizant enough to
avoid stuff like this? Either something is missing from the story, or there's
some heavy fabrication here.

